# Loud ticking from purge valve solenoid - working as intended?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's failing. Cheap to replace, fortunately.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you can easily hear it from inside the car and you're not Superman...It's on its way out. It may.make noise forever and be fine, or it may die next week. But a new one will almost always be quieter.


----------



## 6rout (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks guys, picked up a new one from Amazon for about 30 bucks.. Gonna swap it in along with some new spark plugs this weekend. Slowly but surely my pre-owned Cruze is getting rebuilt into prime condition. I'm not a "car guy" but I like to work on what I can, and between Youtube and Cruzetalk I'm able to do quite a bit of maintenance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Evap purge solenoid clicking


*


----------

